# #42 was on our stand last weekend



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: #42 was on our stand last weekend (DUTCHMANia)*

niiiiice. i wish we got those


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: #42 was on our stand last weekend (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_niiiiice. i wish we got those

hey, with only 71 build, i'm happy they atleast all stayed in europe. otherwise there would be no chance in hell for me to ever own one..
this way i only have to sell 1 kidney


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: #42 was on our stand last weekend (DUTCHMANia)*

Wow that looks awesome. What kind of power was this type of setup putting down?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: #42 was on our stand last weekend (DuBenforcer)*


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

g60 2.0 16v??? sry for the newbness if im wrong...


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (justin_6649)*

1.8 16v g60. I think it made ~210


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

absolutely the most awesome factory VW ever made in my books. i'd kill to get my hands on one. you are a lucky dude!!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_absolutely the most awesome factory VW ever made in my books. i'd kill to get my hands on one. you are a lucky dude!!!
it's not mine... i wish.. my friend did the wheels for it so he asked him to display on our stand at our meeting


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Was that car at Worthersee? I saw 2 of them there that looked very similar.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Was that car at Worthersee? I saw 2 of them there that looked very similar.
all 71 looked like this







and nope, this one wasn't at worthersee


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

#42??? DO WANT! It is the answer to the ultimate question.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: #42 was on our stand last weekend (NVmyVW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Was that car at Worthersee? I saw 2 of them there that looked very similar.

im a douche if i missed 2 real limiteds while there..


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_absolutely the most awesome factory VW ever made in my books. i'd kill to get my hands on one. you are a lucky dude!!!

x2


----------



## cbdeane (Mar 10, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (cbdeane)*

I thought the Golf Limited used BBS RMs?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_I thought the Golf Limited used BBS RMs? 
these are an upgrade


----------

